
Netherlands may extend assisted dying to those who feel 'life is complete' - rumcajz
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/oct/13/netherlands-may-allow-assisted-dying-for-those-who-feel-life-is-complete
======
basicplus2
This is truely horrifying...

Anyone who did not believe legalised euthanasia could lead to a bad place,
here is the thin edge of the wedge already at work.

Next is the Alzheimer's patients to be murdered.. then what?

